# next stop - opera



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vincenzo Bellini, Norma (2011)​*
*Director: Mario Pontiggia
Conductor Fabrizio Maria Carminati

Cast: Dimitra Theodossiu, Fabio Sartori, Ruxandra Donose, Carlo Colombara*

I am not going into the plot in operas I listen to yet, just enjoy the music, artist presentations, cloths and scenery. Very entertaining.
This is fabulous stuff!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tosca - Ópera completa, subtitulada en español*​
Uploaders info google translated from spanish*Tosca's argument is political, cutting insert in a historic setting that is truthful Europe 1800, and in the midst of Napoleon's invasion of Italy (Battle of Marengo) after their revolutionary ideas.*

youtube comments

*you listen to this and you know you are experiencing beauty

what a dream cast

Excelente Opera ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Opera 2*

*TCHAIKOVSKY - THE QUEEN OF SPADES - VIENNA 1992* (in russian)

Uploaders info google translated from russian
*Tchaikovsky. "Queen of Spades". Opera in three acts to a libretto by M. Tchaikovsky story of Alexander Pushkin. The performance of the Vienna Opera. 1992Hermann / Hermann - Vladimir Atlantov / Vladimir AtlanteanLisa / Liza - Mirella Freni / Mirella FreniCountess / The Countess - Martha Mödl / March MedleyTomsky / Count Tomsk - Sergei Leiferkus / Sergei LeiferkusEletsky / Prince Eletskii - Vladimir Chernov / Vladimir ChernovPolina / Polina - Vesselina Kasarova / Veselin KazarovaMasha - Yvette TannenbergHousekeeper - Anna GondaChekalinsky - Wilfried GahmlichSurin - Rudolf MazzolaMaster of Ceremonies - Peter JelositsChaplitsky - Franz KasemannNarumov - Peter KövesConductor / Conductor - Seiji Ozawa / Seiji Ozawa.Chor & Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper / Chorus and Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera*

I dont understand russian, but really enjoy it anyways.
Quite good sound and picture quality. Singing and stage presentation is very good, and I find this very entertaining to watch. Tchaikovsky` composision is brilliant


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rossini - Il Turco in Italia (complet - ST it-eng-esp-fr-de)​*
Uploaders info google translated from french
*Opera buffa ("Opera buffa") in 2 acts by Gioachino Rossini, created August 14, 1814 at La Scala in Milan Italian libretto by Felice Romani ST: italiano, English, Espanol, French, deutsch Conductor: Franz Welser-Möst Orchestra and Choir of the Zurich Opera House Staging (2002): Cesare Lievi Achieving the Opernhaus (April 2002): Thomas Grimm Donna Fiorilla young Neapolitan: Cecilia Bartoli (soprano) Selim, the Turkish prince: Ruggero Raimondi (bass) Don Geronio, husband Fiorilla Paolo Rumetz (bass) Don Narciso, lovers Fiorilla: Reinaldo Macias (tenor) Prosdocimo, poet Oliver Widmer (baritone) Zaida, Bohemian: Judith Schmid (mezzo-soprano) Albazar Valery Tsarev (tenor) Poet blower Adriano Poets Bruno Enz - Gerald Stollwitzer Gypsies, gypsy, Turkish, masks: Chorus of the Opernhaus (dir. Ernst Raffelsberger)*

Brilliant sound an picture, and a wonderfull performance!

youtube comments

*Isn't Bartoli a mezzo-soprano?.. (it says "soprano" on the "About" tab)
Anyway, thank you so much for posting this! Such a gem!﻿

A great time for those who love the music of Rossini It is really in the Comedia del Arte.Les vocals Cecilia Bartoli are absolutely evil, and in this directory I do not see who can do better. Ruggero Raimondi is still very comfortable and accurate. thank you very much*
(google translated from french)


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Alexander Borodin - Prince Igor - by Yury Lyubimov - music edit by Pavel Karmanov*​
Fantastic and entertaining production! In russian. Subtitles in french.

youtube comments

*This is such a masterpiece. Borodin was a full time medical doctor and chemist with important achievements in those fields but also managed to become one of the masters of Russian music! Amazingly, music was a hobby and avocation for him. How does a person find time for all of those things? It seems unbelievable.

...figured out it is a performance of the Bolshoi, Moscow.

Thank you! Stunning!﻿

Wonderful and beautiful production! The musical edition of Pavel Karamov is fine, although one miss the music edited, but this version is faithful to Borodin. The singers, ballet, chorus and orchestra are magnificent! Thank you for posting!﻿*


----------

